

Be Yourself for a Living - kadavy
http://www.kadavy.net/blog/posts/be-yourself-for-a-living-the-vision/

======
andyangelos
Endless curiosity is important to avoid stagnation. However, there is still a
difficult decision surrounding focus to be made when the "snowflake" is
discovered. How do you decide when to turn off the exploration noise for a few
months and build something awesome?

~~~
kadavy
When one snowflake sticks to another!

